# Problem with my corks ?



## bakervinyard (Oct 6, 2013)

I grabbed a bottle from my basement and I noticed a "brownish" stain on the top. I don't know if it is a mold or what. The wine tasted fine, I just bottled it a month ago. I checked the other bottles quite a few had this "mold" on top. Can't figue out what it is. The bottles were sanitized, I sanitize the corks as well before useing. Only thing I can think of is I opened a new bag of corks on bottling night. Any thoughts ? Should I recork the bottles ? Thanks in advance. Bakervinyard


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 6, 2013)

I thinking it's nothing to be concerned about but can you post a picture?


----------



## salcoco (Oct 7, 2013)

what is the humidity in your storage area?


----------



## Noontime (Oct 8, 2013)

As long as the wine is good I wouldn't worry about it at all. Have you seen some of the really old bottles stored in European cellars? As long as it's on the outside and not the inside... your good.


----------



## bakervinyard (Oct 8, 2013)

Dan, Not good with tech will need help from the kids to post a picture.

Sal, My wines are not stored in a climate controled room, just my cellar. 

David, Thats my thinking. I'll keep an eye on them, and drink really fast. 

Thanks for the help everyone. I'll keep posting updates. bakervinyard


----------



## beggarsu (Oct 8, 2013)

Like what David said. 
Probably mold from the basement sounds almost certain. 
. Basements have lots of mold-spores in the damp - you could spray some of that anti-mold stuff u can get from hardware store or open up a couple of bags of mildewcide down there maybe even wipe the cork ends with a sanitizing agent. My mother was always using bags and bags of mildewcide when she went away for the trailer down in Florida.

Dehumidifier would help but is $$ - I don't know much about tho$e.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 8, 2013)

If it's just on the top and not inside, it's fine. Is it growing? Or is it a stain coming from inside the bottle (cork is leaking wine)? I suspect it's just fine.


----------



## mkjennison (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't mean to hijack this thread at all, but I didn't want to issue a new thread for the same type of issue. (for future reference, should it be done this way, or new thread made? What is the reasonable amount of time that reviving an old thread is okay?)

Key points:
Wine: Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel kit, about 6.9%alc
Bottled: 12-2012
Corks: LD Carlson #8 x 1 3/4, $12 for 100. (corks were new at this bottling)

Both 750s and 375s were bottled from this kit, but the cork issue only is happening in the 375s. There is a small flare on the inside of the 375s that I think is contributing to the issue, but do you think it may be due to the low alcohol content of the wine, or the corks?

The discoloration is grey-brownish and *definitely* smells like vinegar. The wine is fine as of today. I guess I don't care all that much about this batch, but I just bottled 3 gallons of cranberry apple and am about to do 6 gallons of Dragon's Blood, so if the #8 corks are just not cutting it I'd want to replace them now. Any help is appreciated!! See pictures below.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 27, 2014)

Those corks look like they are not sealing well at all. The wine should not creep up that high on the corks. You should switch to #9 corks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2014)

In addition to what Greg said are you putting the corks in wet or dry. How soon did you lay them down? By the way reopening an old thread is perfect. I love to see posts from people that haven't been around for a long time and also to read old posts on the same issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## craftingwines (Feb 28, 2014)

After you close the bottles you have to let the bottles in upright position for few days. then you can lay down the bottles on shelves. That is the explanation. 
The corker is putting lot of pressure on cork texture when we do the bottling. The cork need at least 24 hours to "expand to initial diameter" and create the perfect seal between cork and bottle's neck.


----------



## mkjennison (Feb 28, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> In addition to what Greg said are you putting the corks in wet or dry. How soon did you lay them down?



I keep my corks in a corkidor, do a quick dip in Star San then shake the liquid off and cork. My bottles always sit upright for 3-5 days then are stored exclusively on their sides.



GreginND said:


> You should switch to #9 corks.



Thanks! Yeah, I shied away from #9s initially because I am using a hand corker, but I am confident now that I could power them into the bottle (I'm a pretty big guy).
I was thinking about getting these soon (Amazon)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

Do you think they are alright? There are SO many opinions out there about corks that I have no idea what is good or not, or if I can trust the cork 'grade' stated on the label.

Thanks for the responses!!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2014)

mkjennison, my advice to permanently fix the leaks in the pix is to quit using the #8 corks. Go to #9. What is shown in the pix is pretty normal for #8 when used with reds that really show it up due to color. #8 corks are supplied with beginner kits a lot of times because the kit includes a cheap corker that won't do well with #9, but #9 is the wine industry standard.

Going to #9 x 1 1/2" will solve your problems. That's not an opinion, it is fact, and that's why it is the industry standard. If you are using a cheap wing style or push-in corker, get a Portuguese floor corker or go all the way in quality and get an Italian. Yes, they run $75-100 something, but you will never regret it and you will use it for life.

As has been mentioned, I leave my bottles upright for 3 days after corking to allow the gas pressures to equalize inside. When you push a cork in, it compresses gas in the bottle. The cork will never be looser than it is right after insertion, so bottles are left upright to allow that gas to escape around the cork. Once you lay them down, expansion begins immediately as the cork absorbs fluid.

Here's some #9s after six months laying down.


----------



## mkjennison (Feb 28, 2014)

jswordy said:


> mkjennison, my advice to permanently fix the leaks in the pix is to quit using the #8 corks. Go to #9.


I will definitely do this. Is there a consensus on a good agglomerate brand? It seems all over the place...


jswordy said:


> Yes, they run $75-100 something, but you will never regret it and you will use it for life.


LOL I might regret it when my girlfriend bashes me over the head with it!!! But I'll look into it.

Thank you!



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2014)

mkjennison said:


> I will definitely do this. Is there a consensus on a good agglomerate brand? It seems all over the place...
> 
> LOL I might regret it when my girlfriend bashes me over the head with it!!! But I'll look into it.
> 
> ...



I just use the RD Carlson agglomerates, myself. Looks like your #8s were LD Carlson, too. I have never had a cork issue after thousands of bottles using them. I scan the Net for the best price and buy them by the hundreds to save on shipping.

Don't worry on the floor corker, it is too unwieldy for her to bash you on the head with it. 

Look at Craigslist in your area. If you are in an area where home winemaking is popular, you may find one there. If you plan to use natural corks all the time, the cheaper Portuguese one will do fine. If you think you may switch to synthetics later, get the Italian. You won't need synthetics, IMO, unless you bottle wine you plan to lay down for 3 years or more.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 28, 2014)

My guess is a combo of #8 instead of #9 and - now I'm really stretching it - extra air/hydrolic pressure in the 375s?


----------



## mkjennison (Feb 28, 2014)

bkisel said:


> My guess is a combo of #8 instead of #9 and - now I'm really stretching it - extra air/hydrolic pressure in the 375s?



That could be, but after a few days upright I would guess that the pressure is dissipated. Since liquids don't compress to any appreciable amount, the air headspace is where the compression happens. Headspace in the 375s and 750s are about the same.

The discoloration seems to end where the taper ends on the inside of the bottle... So that, plus the smaller corks, plus the low alcohol content is the kiss of death... My best guess.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2014)

mkjennison said:


> That could be, but after a few days upright I would guess that the pressure is dissipated. Since liquids don't compress to any appreciable amount, the air headspace is where the compression happens. Headspace in the 375s and 750s are about the same.
> 
> The discoloration seems to end where the taper ends on the inside of the bottle... So that, plus the smaller corks, plus the low alcohol content is the kiss of death... My best guess.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Wine Making mobile app



You do want to shoot for 10% ABV as a minimum goal, and it's best to maintain some level of k meta as a preservative.


----------



## mkjennison (Feb 28, 2014)

jswordy said:


> You do want to shoot for 10% ABV as a minimum goal, and it's best to maintain some level of k meta as a preservative.



I always do for my own, but this was a fruity kit that was meant to be this way... The gf needed a wine cooler! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## loumik (Feb 28, 2014)

I bought a bag of those corks from Amazon.com a couple of years ago. I've used them often on lower end wine kits and have had no problem with them. They appear to be pretty good corks as far as I can tell.
LOUMIK


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2014)

Also - What type of corker are you using ??

And the size and types of corks as well


----------



## mkjennison (Feb 28, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Also - What type of corker are you using ??
> 
> And the size and types of corks as well



I have been using a metal double lever corker with #8 x 1.75" corks. I haven't had any issue with the corks going in, and was going to get some #9s and see how it goes doing it by hand. I read a post from another guy who was a big guy that had no issues powering them in with the double lever corker.

Although, I might FIND a bit of extra money around for a Portuguese floor corker... like most other people on here, I love having new toys!


----------

